# Rare Breeds Pigeon Club



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Intersted in the rare breeds of pigeons in the USA? Consider joining the Rare Breeds Pigeon Club.

$15/year membership for USA residents, $20 for international members. Hurry and join now so you can be listed in the 2008 membership/breeders directory. Membership forms are on our website at www.rarepigeons.net 

Preserving the rare breeds since 1971... 

Link Martin 
Secretary/Treasurer 
[email protected]


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Link, Thanks for reminding me I see that i have not renewed for this year will get in the mail tomarrow . .GEORGE


----------

